# Dusty and Boo Agility Pictures



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

_thumb_MG_0439.jpg - there's a dork! 

_thumb_MG_0050.jpg - there's my buddy


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Wonderful pictures. those are happy, healthy dogs with a lot of talent.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant pics !!..........................but I dont see no dork, just 2 beautiful dawgs.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What great shots..Wow look how low Dusty gets on the bar..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! Haha don't worry I love my little dorky Boo :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures. I see two beautiful and talented pups. I imagine they can be big dorks. I know mine can, but that is one reason I love them.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wowee those are some amazing shots!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool pictures!! I don't see any dorky dogs...just cool lookin' agility dogs! Heck, I bet those top winning OTCH dogs...are dorky at times!! HEHE!


----------

